
Napping: the expert's guide - nreece
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/jan/27/napping-guide-health-wellbeing
======
truebosko
Under "Are you a lark or an owl?", the worst part is that most people cannot
nap during those times because they are at work :(

What about napping at say, 6pm when you go to bed at 11pm? (Up at 6am daily)
Will it help, or will it just make you too awake to fall asleep at 11pm?

Of course, no one can truly answer this for me except myself so I'll
experiment with this starting tomorrow for a few weeks .. see how it goes :)

------
jdnier
See especially the last bit about whether you're a lark or an owl. (Owl
definitely!)

